# Med Stockpile List



## Farmer John (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone have a good list for stockpiling medical supplies? From bandages to forceps?


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Which Medical Supplies?*

Which medical kit and supply list is best really depends upon your situation and level of training. If you have only American Red Cross Standard First Aid, you will be served OK by the equivalent of an Army M3 Medic Bag.

If you have Advanced or First Responder First Aid, you would be better served by something closer to an M17 Medic Bag or one of the other more complete kits. This link describes the various issue kits and their contents, and they are also available for purchase.

Large M17 Medic Bag Kit (Military Equipment / Tactical First Aid Kits)

I would suggest that you customize your kit.

The Army field reference for combat medics is a good reference:

Overview for Combat Medic Field Reference


----------



## Marlee_c (Oct 27, 2008)

I just know that I have got to have my antacids with me. I have a severe case of G.E.R.D. which I take prescription Prilosec for. Some kind of allergy medicine would have to be in there for me as well, especially if I'm gonna be bugging out in the woods. I'm allergic to all kinds of trees and pollens. Other than those two things, I would probably be fine.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the post on the pre packed bag.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Note: multipart post

This is something I came up with over the years of doing research. I'm not a doctor, EMT, nurse, or any other medical type person. These are simply my thoughts on what I would want available for use in the aftermath of a major disaster. Please note that much of the list is equipment and supplies to have for professional medical personnel to use, NOT for someone just generally familiar with basic first-aid.

Household Only-Aid Medical Kit

Part # 1: Medical library
Part # 2: Household use general first-aid kit
Part # 3: Over the counter medicines
Part # 4: Dressings and Bandages
Part # 5: Dental basic kit
Part # 6: Pregnancy, birthing & infant care kit
Part # 7: Pediatric specific kit
Part # 8: MD/GP's, Dentist's & Surgeon's instruments and supplies
Part # 9: Prescriptions
Part # 10: Convalescent & invalid care equipment & supplies
Part # 11: Quarantine, infectious diseases & Hazmat kit
Part # 12: Funeral & corpse handling equipment
Part # 13: Herbal & mineral remedies equipment & supplies
Part # 14: Veterinary kit
Part # 15: Medical rescue & transport kit
Part # 16: Specialty health items

Part # 1: Medical library

Red Cross First-aid handbook
The Merck Manual Volume 1: General Medicine
The Merck Manual Volume 2: OB/GYN/Pediatrics/Genetics)
Physician's Desk Reference (Prescription Drugs)
Physician's Desk Reference Consumer's Guide to Non-Prescription Drugs
Black's Medical Dictionary
Grey's Anatomy
Emergency War Surgery
Ship's Medicine and Medical Aid At Sea
Where There Is No Doctor
Where There Is No Dentist
Do It Yourself Medicine (Ragnar Benson)
Survivalist's Medicine Chest (Ragnar Benson)
Magic And Medicine of Plants (Readers Digest)
The American Medical Association Home Medical Encyclopedia
The Home Remedies Handbook (John H Renner)
Nutritional & dietary guidebooks
Alternative medicine books
(acupuncture, acupressure, hypnosis, naturopathy, herbalism, etc.)

Part # 2: Household use general first-aid kit

Home General First-Aid Kit

storage container/shoulder bag
manual
penlight (w/extra batteries & bulbs)
pen (that will write under all conditions w/extra refills)
writing pad (waterproof)
patient tags (filled out and attached to patient for later reference)
patient data & record cards (blank cards & pre-filled cards for members of household or group: allergies, chronic illness, previous treatments, etc.)

ring cutter
pocket knife
matches, lighter, tinder, candle (for fire making)
canteen & water purification tablets
zip-lock bags

soap
sponge
folding basin
paper towels
Hibiclens Antiseptic surgical scrub (liquid)

vinyl gloves
surgical gloves
surgical masks
safety glasses/goggles

resuscitation bag
space blanket
ammonia capsules
tourniquet
eye wash kit w/extra bottles of eye wash
Cutter snake-bite kit
Brown Recluse spider bite kit
compact dental kit
compact birthing kit

tissues
sanitary napkins
safety pins
needle w/thread
dental floss

fever thermometer (anal, oral, & forehead strip)
hypothermia thermometer
hyperthermia thermometer
stethoscope
sphygmometer (blood pressure cuff)
Otoscope (ear & nose viewing instrument)
stop watch

razor blade/x-acto knife/scalpel/scapel handle w/blades
bandage scissors
EMT shears
tongue depressors
wound cleansing wipes
blood sponges
cotton swabs
cotton balls
tweezers
ear & nose syringes

Providone Iodine/Betadine prep pads
Hibiclens Antiseptic surgical scrub (liquid)
1 needle holder
2 curved hemostats
2 straight hemostats
1 operating scissors
1 bandage scissors
1 folding general purpose scissors
1 splinter forceps
1 general purpose forceps
1 Littaner suture scissors
3 to 15 sutures (5-0 nylon, 3-0 nylon, 3-0 gut)
1 to 3 # 10 scalpels
1 to 3 # 11 scalpels

first-aid ointment (Triple Antibiotic ointmemt)
Bandaids (finger-tip, knuckle, butterfly, strips, pads, knee/elbow, eye)
Asherman chest seal or plastic wrap (for sucking chest wounds)
aluminum foil (for sucking chest wounds)
adhesive tape
sterile gauze pads (2", 3", 4", 6", trama pads)
gauze bandage rolls
Ace bandages
triangle bandages
head bandages
eye bandages
Field dressing bandages
medicated gel skin dressing
medicated gauze bandages (for abrasions & 1st degree burns)
Vaseline gauze bandages (for 2nd & 3rd degree burns)
large area trauma pads
Spenco Skin Guard padding (improved moleskin)
Benzoin compound tincture (sticky)(to toughen skin)(to help hold bandages)
Bandnet Bandage holders (finger, head, knee, elbow, hand, foot)
Spenco Adhesive knit (foot & hand protectant)
wire splint
SAM splints
finger splints
eye protective cups
eye patch
slings
air splints (arm, hand, lower leg, full leg)
joint braces & supports (neck, shoulder, elbow, wrist, back, knee, ankle)
washable, sterilizable reuseable cloth bandages (w/plenty of safety pins)
(Roll, pads, trama pads, large area pads, triangle, head, eye, slings)

dosage measuring dispensers
paper cups
plastic spoons
eye droppers

vaporizer tea kettle w/breathing mask/hood
enema/douche bag
ice bag
hot water bottle
cold packs - freezable, reusable (several sizes and shapes)
cold packs - chemical, single use
heat packs - heatable, reusable (several sizes and shapes)
heat packs - chemical, single use
surgical tubing
irrigation syringe
irrigation solution
alcohol swabs
heat balm
rubbing alcohol
hydrogen peroxide (check with your doctor. This has fallen out of favor.)
petroleum jelly
skin lotion
vinegar
baking soda
table salt
Epsom salt
lip balm
toothache ointment
sweet oil
ear wash
Aloe-vera juice burn ointment
mild saline burn irrigation solution

(The following medications in single dose units/small quantity packaging)

Rehydration tablets/powder
sports type vitamin/mineral/electrolyte drink
Burn liquid-loss replacement drink (Sodium chloride/bicarbanate powder)
aspirin base pain killer (favorite brand)
non-aspirin pain killer (favorite brand)
prescription pain reliever (preferably to ease pain but not dull senses)
throat lozenges/cough drops (favorite brand)
cough medication (liquid)(favorite brand)
cold remedy (liquid/tablet)(favorite brand)
decongestant (topical inhalant)(Vick's Vapor Rub)
PMS control medication (favorite brand)

Antacid (Dimacid)
Laxative (Dulcolax, Theralax, Bon-O-Lax)
Pain/muscle relaxant/tranquilizer (Percogesic tablets)
Antihistamine (Chlorpheniramine Maleate, 4mg tablets)
Decongestant/vasoconstrictor (Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride, 30mg tablets)
Decongestant (Afrin nasal spray)
Anti-nausea/motion (Meclizine hydrochloride, 25mg tablets)
Anti-indigestion/nausea/diarrhea (Pepto-Bismol tablets)
Eye ointment (Yellow oxide of mercury 1% ophthalmic)
Eye anti-irritant (Tetrahydrozline drops)
Ear drops (Schein Otic drops)
Anti-fungal (Tinactin cream)
Anti-inflammation/anti-itch (Hydrocortisone 1/2% Cream)
Anti-burn/anti-itch/topical anesthetic (Dibucaine 1% Ointment)
Antibiotic ointment (Triple Antibiotic Ointment)
Skin healant ointment (Vitamin A & D ointment)
Sun screen (Zinc oxide ointment)
Vomit inducer (Syrup of Ipecac)(Check with your doctor. This has fallen out of favor)

(Plus any additional specific disease/ailment requirements needed on a
regular or semi regular basis by any member of the family)

Over the counter medicines (multi-dose containers)(detail listing)

Use Form	Name
Notes

Pain (non-aspirin)	Oral	Favorite brand
Throat lozenges/cough drops	Oral	Favorite brand
Cough medication (liquid)	Oral	Favorite brand
Cold remedy (liquid/tablet)	Oral	Favorite brand
Salt tablets	Oral	Favorite brand
PMS control medication	Oral	Favorite brand
Decongestant	Inhalant	Vicks Vapor Rub

Pain/anti-inflammation	Oral	Aspirin, Enteric Coated 5grn tablets
Pain/muscle relaxant/tranquilizer	Oral	Percogesic tablets
(325mg acetaminophen w/30mg phenyltoloxamine citrate)

Antihistamine	Oral Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg tablets
Decongestant/vasoconstrictor	Oral Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride 30mg tablets
Decongestant	Inhalant	Afrin nasal spray 
(Oxymetazoline hydrochloride 0.05%)

Antacid	Oral	Dimacid tablets
Anti-nausea/motion	Oral	Meclizine hydrochloride 25mg tablets
Anti-indigestion/nausea/diarrhea	Oral	Pepto-Bismol tablets
(Bismuth subsalicylate)(no sugar)

Laxative	Oral	Bisacodyl 5mg tablets
(Dulcolax, Theralax, Bon-O-Lax)(Does not enter milk of nursing mothers)

Eye ointment	Topical	Yellow oxide of mercury 1% ophthalmic 
Eye anti-irritant	Drops	Tetrahydrozline drops
(Sterile solution of tetrahydrozoline HC1 .05%, sodium borate, boric acid, sodium chloride, benzalkonium chloride .01%, ethylene diamine tetraacetate .1%)

Ear drops	Drops	Schein Otic drops
(Formulation of chloroxlenol, henzalkonlum chloride, acetic acid & glycerine)

Anti-fungal	Topical	Tinactin cream (1% tolnaftate cream)
Anti-inflammation/anti-itch	Topical	Hydrocortisone 1/2% Cream
Anti-burn/anti-itch/topical anesthetic	Topical	Dibucaine 1% Ointment
Antibiotic ointment	Topical	Triple Antibiotic Ointment
(Per gram: bacitracin-400 units, neomycin sulfate-5mg, polymyxin B sulfate-5000 units)

Skin healant ointment	Topical	Vitamin A & D ointment
(Lanolin-petrolatum base)(1st degree burns, diaper rash, dry skin)

Sun screen	Topical	Zinc oxide ointment
Burn liquid loss replacement drink	Oral	Sodium chloride/bicarbanate powder
(Mix w/water & drink after burns to help replace surface liquid loss)

Vomit inducer (after poisoning)	Oral	Syrup of Ipecac (check with your doctor.
This has fallen out of favor)
(Not for use if strychnine, corrosives (alkalis [lye]) or strong acids),
petroleum distillates such as kerosene, gasoline, coal oil, fuel oil,
paint thinner or cleaning fluid have been ingested)


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Part # 3: Over the counter medicines (multi-dose containers)

Use Form	Name
Notes

Pain (non-aspirin)	Oral	Favorite brand
Throat lozenges/cough drops	Oral	Favorite brand
Cough medication (liquid)	Oral	Favorite brand
Cold remedy (liquid/tablet)	Oral	Favorite brand
Salt tablets	Oral	Favorite brand
PMS control medication	Oral	Favorite brand
Decongestant	Inhalant	Vicks Vapor Rub

Pain/anti-inflammation	Oral	Aspirin, Enteric Coated 5grn tablets
Pain/muscle relaxant/tranquilizer	Oral	Percogesic tablets
(325mg acetaminophen w/30mg phenyltoloxamine citrate)

Antihistamine	Oral Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg tablets
Decongestant/vasoconstrictor	Oral Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride 30mg tablets
Decongestant	Inhalant	Afrin nasal spray
(Oxymetazoline hydrochloride 0.05%)

Antacid	Oral	Dimacid tablets
Anti-nausea/motion	Oral	Meclizine hydrochloride 25mg tablets
Anti-indigestion/nausea/diarrhea	Oral	Pepto-Bismol tablets
(Bismuth subsalicylate)(no sugar)

Laxative	Oral	Bisacodyl 5mg tablets
(Dulcolax, Theralax, Bon-O-Lax)(Does not enter milk of nursing mothers)

Eye ointment	Topical	Yellow oxide of mercury 1% ophthalmic 
Eye anti-irritant	Drops	Tetrahydrozline drops
(Sterile solution of tetrahydrozoline HC1 .05%, sodium borate, boric acid, sodium chloride, benzalkonium chloride .01%, ethylene diamine tetraacetate .1%)

Ear drops	Drops	Schein Otic drops
(Formulation of chloroxlenol, henzalkonlum chloride, acetic acid & glycerine)

Anti-fungal	Topical	Tinactin cream (1% tolnaftate cream)
Anti-inflammation/anti-itch	Topical	Hydrocortisone 1/2% Cream
Anti-burn/anti-itch/topical anesthetic	Topical	Dibucaine 1% Ointment
Antibiotic ointment	Topical	Triple Antibiotic Ointment
(Per gram: bacitracin-400 units, neomycin sulfate-5mg, polymyxin B sulfate-5000 units)

Skin healant ointment	Topical	Vitamin A & D ointment
(Lanolin-petrolatum base)(1st degree burns, diaper rash, dry skin)

Sun screen	Topical	Zinc oxide ointment
Burn liquid loss replacement drink	Oral	Sodium chloride/bicarbanate powder
(Mix w/water & drink after burns to help replace surface liquid loss)

Vomit inducer (after poisoning)	Oral	Syrup of Ipecac (Check with you doctor. This has
fallen out of favor.)
(Not for use if strychnine, corrosives (alkalis [lye]) or strong acids),
petroleum distillates such as kerosene, gasoline, coal oil, fuel oil,
paint thinner or cleaning fluid have been ingested)

Part # 4: Dressings and Bandages

medicated gel skin dressing
Spenco Skin Guard padding (improved moleskin)
Bandnet Bandage holders (finger, head, knee, elbow, hand, foot)
Wire splint
Air splints (arm, hand, lower leg, full leg)
Finger splints
SAM Splints
Protective eye cups
Sling
Joint braces & supports (neck, shoulder, elbow, wrist, back, knee, ankle)
eye patch
Benzoin compound tincture (sticky to toughen skin to help hold bandages)
Field dressing bandages
sanitary napkins
adhesive tape
blood sponges
gauze bandages
triangle bandages
head bandages
eye bandages
Ace Bandages
Bandaids (finger-tip, knuckle, butterfly, strips, pads, knee/elbow, eye)
sterile gauze pads
medicated gauze bandages (for abrasions & 1st degree burns)
Vaseline gauze bandages (for 2nd & 3rd degree burns)
Blood clotting bandages
large area trauma pads
mild saline burn irrigation solution
Aloe-vera juice burn ointment
Washable, sterilizable reusable cloth bandages (w/plenty of safety pins)
(Roll, pads, trauma pads, large area pads, triangle, head, eye, slings)

Part # 5: Dental basic kit

dental inspection mirror
patient bib
mouth suction syringe
mouth rinse bottle w/spout
spit pan
dental pick
dental mirror
#304 elevator
#151 forceps
#150 forceps
toothache drops
cotton
wax
tweezers
gauze
bleeding control gauze
temporary filling cement & filling material
mixing dish & spatula
denture repair cement

Part # 6: Pregnancy, birthing & infant care kit

Pre-Pregnancy/Pregnancy use items
contraceptives
pregnancy home testing kits
pregnancy vitamins & nutrition supplements
morning sickness bags (barf bags)
natural childbirth manuals

Birthing/delivery aids (reusable items)
comfort support pillows
blanket
towels
washcloth
small sponge
folding basin
fetal stethoscope
stop watch

Birthing kit (single use - have several)
Large square of plastic or or large plastic bag
Soap
Cleansing towellettes
1 pencil/pen
4 adhesive tape ID strips
1 patient delivery gown
2 attendant delivery gowns
5 surgical masks
5 pairs of surgical gloves
1 36" x 36" receiving blanket
2 diapers
1 sanitary napkin support belt
4 wrapped sanitary napkins
1 sterilized scissors/scalpel/razor blade
4 sterilized umbilical tie tapes
4 sterilized cotton balls
1 sterilized eye, nose & throat clearing syringe
1 bottle sterile eye wash
4 sterilized diaper safety pins
1 3" gauze roll bandage
6 4" gauze compresses
(The sterilized items to be carried in a sterilized package)
(Complete package carried in the square of plastic or plastic bag)

Infant care items

Baby bag
Diapers
Diaper safety pins
Rubber pants
Bottles & nipples
Formula, formula mix & distilled water or milk & additives
Infant vitamins & supplements
Baby wipes
Baby powder
Baby oil
Diaper rash ointment
Blankets
Pacifiers
Thermometer (forehead or anal)
Safety seat/carrier

Part # 7: Pediatric specific kit

storage container
ailment explanation/indication dolls & diagrams
distracting/occupying toys & games
good behavior rewards
children's fever thermometers
non-sting first-aid ointment
Bandaids (children's decorated versions)
smaller tongue depressors
smaller finger splints
dosage measuring dispensers
decorative/festive paper cups
plastic spoons
smaller ear & nose syringes
extra syrup of ipecac (check with your doctor. This has fallen out of favor.)
toothache ointment
children's eye wash bottle w/extra bottles of wash
children's eye drops
children's ear wash
children's ear drops
children's nasal spray
children's lip balm
children's pain killer
children's laxative
children's diarrhea medication
children's antacid
children's cough medicine
children's cold remedy
safety seat/carrier
(Plus any additional children's specific disease/ailment requirements
needed on a regular or semi regular basis by any member of the family)


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Part # 8: MD/GP's, Surgeon's & Dentist's instruments and supplies

(To be used by a physician in post disaster situations when doctor's
own supplies & equipment are in short supply or nonexistent)

Writing pen
Writing pad
Patient record cards
Patient record tags
Pen light
Microscope w/blood typing & testing kit
Surgical gloves
Surgical masks
Safety glasses/goggles
Providone Iodine/Betadine prep pads
Hibiclens antiseptic surgical scrub (liquid)
dentist's head band light w/reflector
dental inspection mirror
dental probe
dental picks
dental rasp
dental hammer
dental chisel
dental scalpels
dental Novacaine syringe
set of tooth extraction tools
#304 elevator
#151 forceps
#150 forceps
Fever thermometers (anal, oral, & forehead strip)
Hypothermia thermometer
Hyperthermia thermometer
Stop watch
Stethoscope
Sphygmometer (blood pressure cuff)
Otoscope (ear & nose viewing instrument)
ring cutter
Cast forming material
Portable oxygen tank & mask
Resuscitation bag
Tracheal airway tubes
Suction tubes & pump
IV/transfusion needles and tubing
Sterilizing baking trays
Sterilizing boiling pots
Stainless steel surgical trays & bowls
Blood sponges
Syringes
1 paramedics shears
1 bandage scissors
1 splinter forceps (tweezers)
1 general purpose forceps
1 operating scissors
1 needle holder
2 curved hemostats
2 straight hemostats
1 Littaner suture scissors
6 to 30 sutures w/attached needles (5-0 nylon, 3-0 nylon, 3-0 gut)
2 to 10 # 10 disposable scalpels (or 2 scalpel handles w/extra blades)
2 to 10 # 11 disposable scalpels (or 2 scalpel handles w/extra blades)
(Additional supplies of surgical materials as budget & space allow)


Part # 9: Prescriptions

Normal supply of current use prescriptions
Normal supply of constant use non-prescription items (Blood/urine test strips, etc.)

3-day reserve supply of current use prescriptions & constant use non-prescription items
14-day reserve supply of current use prescriptions & constant use non-prescription items
30-day reserve supply of current use prescriptions & constant use non-prescription items

Post disaster emergency-use-only prescriptions
(Returned to doctor in sealed container periodically for inspection to verify non-abuse)
(Upon expiration date returned to doctor for disposal and issuance of new prescription)

Syringes (in areas where prescriptions are required)
Prescription dental Novocaine (injectable)
Prescription local anesthetic (injectable)
Prescription multi-use narcotic (Codeine)(oral/injectable)
Prescription severe pain reliever (oral/injectable)
Prescription muscle relaxant (oral/injectable)
Prescription tranquilizer (oral/injectable)
Prescription broad spectrum antibiotic (oral/injectable)
IV solutions & equipment (D5W, saline, Ringer's solution, glucose, blood expander, blood plasma) 
Other items as personal physician recommends and suggests for post disaster use


Part # 10: Convalescent & invalid care equipment & supplies

Privacy screen
Gowns
Incontinent briefs
Enema/douche bag
Bed pan
Bed urinal
Vomit pail
Rubber/plastic bed sheeting
Bed rails
Traction rack w/weights, cables & attachment harnesses
IV support stand
Patient bed restraints
Walking cane
Walker
Crutches
Wheelchair
Rubbing alcohol
Vinegar
Petroleum jelly
Skin lotion
Sponge bath pan, wash cloth & towels
Tray w/water pitcher & glass
Hot water bottles
Non-electric heating pads (sand filled leather/cloth bags)
Vaporizer tea kettle w/breathing hood/mask/tent
Ice bags
Freezable cold packs
Oxygen tank & mask
Alarm clock
Medication reminder/dispenser container


Part # 11: Quarantine, infectious diseases & Hazmat kit

Surgical gloves
Surgical masks
Safety glasses/goggles
Rubber gloves
Gas mask
Rubber boots
Tyvek/hazmat coveralls w/attached hood & booties
Providone Iodine prep pads
Hibiclens Antiseptic surgical scrub (liquid)
Commercial Disinfectant
Acid & Alkali neutralizing chemicals
Broom
Dustpan
Whisk broom
Dusting brush (soft bristle paint brush)
Pans & cleaning sponges
Buckets & scrub brushes
Heavy duty garbage bags
Shovel
Warning/Marking sign kit
Sign/placard material
Indelible marker
Heavy duty double stick tape
Staple gun w/staples
Hammer/hatchet w/nails
Wooden stakes


Part # 12: Funeral & corpse handling equipment

Record book w/pen
Death certificates
Body bags w/attached ID tags
Toe tags
Personal effects bags w/attached ID tags
Surgical gloves
Surgical masks
Safety glasses/goggles
Tyvek coveralls w/attached hood & booties
Hibiclens Antiseptic surgical scrub (liquid)
Household Disinfectant
Bucket & scrub brush
Shovel
Lowering straps
Temporary grave markers w/attached ID tags
Attachable faith emblems for markers
Bible/Koran/Torra/Prayer book


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Part # 13: Herbal & mineral remedies equipment & supplies

Herbal & Mineral remedy hand books & references
Map marked w/known sources of useful plants and rock & mineral deposits
Herb garden
Mineral & rock garden
Collection equipment
plant ID guide books
tree ID guide books
mineral & rock ID guide books
mineral & rock comparison samples
pen, pad, & location maps 
collection bag ID tags/labels
Zip-lock collection bags
cotton drawstring collection bags
string w/threading needle
safety glasses
plastic gloves
leather gloves
dust filter mask
field knife
folding saw
folding shovel
rock hammer
rock pick
rock chisels
pry bar/scraper
mortar & pestal
non-metallic transfer spoons
2x - 10x magnifying glass
mineral test kit
case
2 glass eyedroppers
vial of nitric acid
vial of hydrochloric acid
set of porcelain tile streak plates
hardness tester

Component preparation equipment
cutting board
oil/juice press
nonmetallic holding bowls
plastic gloves
dust masks
knives
wood rasp
small saw
hammer/hatchet
mesh/net drying bags
chisel
wire brush
canvas mineral crushing bag
3# - 5# mineral crushing sledge
concrete or steel crushing base
mesh screen/sifter
nonmetallic sifting collection plate
non-ferrous needle (large darning needle)
non-ferrous tweezers
small dusting brush
mortar & pestle
plastic transfer scoops & spoons
Component storage equipment
opaque storage cabinet in dry & cool (but non-freezing) area of residence
ID tags/labels & pen
glass bottles/jars (clear & opaque brown)
glass jar lids (clear & opaque brown) w/rubber gaskets
plastic jar lids
wax lid liners (for long term storage)(may substitute plastic wrap)
glass bottle stoppers
rubber bottle stoppers
Zip-lock bags
cotton drawstring storage bags
net/mesh storage bags
string w/threading needle
ceramic bowls w/lids
wooden bowls/boxes w/lids
Remedy formulation equipment
Record/data book w/pen
ID tags/labels
fresh water (distilled) to make infusions, teas, & pastes
vegetable shortening or lard to make ointments & salves
vegetable oil to make plasters
dry clay dust to make plasters
gentle oil to make lotions
pure grain alcohol to make extracts
empty gelatin capsules
small set of cooking pots (stainless steel & glass)
nonmetallic mixing bowls & beakers (ceramic & glass)
nonmetallic measuring spoons & cups (glass, wood, plastic)
nonmetallic mixing spoons & spatulas (wood, plastic)
nonmetallic transferring spoons & spatulas (wood, plastic)

Remedy storage equipment
opaque storage cabinet in dry & cool (but non-freezing) area of residence
ID tags/labels & pen
glass bottles/jars (clear & opaque brown)
glass jar lids (clear & opaque brown) w/rubber gaskets
plastic jar lids
wax lid liners (for long term storage)(may substitute plastic wrap)
glass bottle stoppers
rubber bottle stoppers
glass bottles (clear & opaque brown) w/eye dropper tops
ceramic bowls w/lids
wooden bowls w/lids
dusting socks w/storage boxes
mesh/net storage bags
cotton drawstring storage bags
Remedy use equipment
patient record cards
use, dosage & effectiveness record book w/pen
eye droppers
spreader spatulas (wood, plastic)
dispensing/dosage measuring spoons & cups
tea pots (nonmetallic)
incense burner w/breathing hood/mask
vaporizer tea kettle w/breathing hood/mask


Part # 14: Veterinary Kit

Veterinary manual
Specific species/breed manuals
Writing pen, pad, patient record cards
Retaining straps, muzzles, & harnesses
Cat nail clippers
Dog nail clippers
Horse hoof pick
Horse hoof rasp
Surgical gloves
Surgical masks
Safety glasses/goggles
Providone Iodine/Betadine prep pads
Hibiclens antiseptic surgical scrub (liquid)
Dental tools & supplies (see listings above)
Surgical tools & supplies (see listings above)
Pen light
Syringes
Fever thermometers
Stop watch
Stethoscope
Otoscope (ear & nose viewing instrument)
Eye droppers
Horse tablet blower
Sterile gauze pads
Gauze bandage rolls
adhesive tape
Cast forming material
Flea spray, shampoo, dip & powder
Eye cleanser
Vaccines & medications
Veterinary Novacaine
Combiotic for dogs, cats, & horses (antibiotic)
7-way vaccine for dogs
(distemper, kennel cough, hepatitis, both leptos, parvo, parainfluenza)
Basic vaccine for cats
Basic vaccine for horses
Basic vaccines & medications for any pets in and around household
(birds, fish, rabbits, gerbils, hamsters, exotics)
Earmite cure
Mange remedy
skin balm
Ear canker powder
Cut medication
Bleeding stop powder
Opthalmic ointment
Antiseptic
(Any other species/breed/animal specific equipment & supplies)


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Part # 15: Medical rescue & transport kit

Personal equipment
equipment bag
heavy duty flashlights
log book & pen
seatbelt cutter
EMT shears
field knife
heavy gloves
safety glasses
dust mask


Emergency/rescue equipment in field cases

portable oxygen tank & mask
cervical collar
traction splints
air splints (arm, hand, lower leg, full leg)
burn blanket
short back board w/straps & neck support
long back board w/straps & neck support
conventional stretchers w/blanket & restraints
basket stretcher w/blanket & restraints
drag harness
recovery lift harness
rope hoist
come-along hoist
hoist tripod assembly
hand powered porta-power hydraulic pump w/jaws-of-life kit
hydraulic lift jacks
rappelling kit w/extra rope
life guard can
throwable life preserver w/attached rope
fire extinguishers
body bags w/attached ID tags

Field first-aid/trauma kit

shoulder medical bag
manual
penlight (w/extra batteries & bulbs)
pen (that will write under all conditions w/extra refills)
writing pad (waterproof)
patient tags (filled out and attached to patient for later reference)
patient data & record cards (blank cards & pre-filled cards for members of
household or group: allergies, chronic illness, previous treatments, etc.)
fatality toe tags
fatality personal effects bags w/attached ID tags

pocket knife
matches, lighter, tinder, candle (for fire making)
canteen & water purification tablets
zip-lock bags

soap
sponge
folding basin
paper towels
Hibiclens Antiseptic surgical scrub (liquid)

vinyl gloves
surgical gloves
surgical masks
safety glasses/goggles

resuscitation bag
space blanket
ammonia capsules
tourniquet
eye wash kit w/extra bottles of eye wash
Cutter snake-bite kit
compact dental kit
compact birthing kit

tissues
sanitary napkins
safety pins
needle w/thread
dental floss

fever thermometer (anal, oral, & forehead strip)
hypothermia thermometer
hyperthermia thermometer
stethoscope
sphygmometer (blood pressure cuff)
Otoscope (ear & nose viewing instrument)
stop watch

razor blade/x-acto knife/scalpel/scapel handle w/blades
bandage scissors
EMT shears
tongue depressors
wound cleansing wipes
blood sponges
cotton swabs
cotton balls
tweezers
ear & nose syringes

Providone Iodine/Betadine prep pads
Hibiclens Antiseptic surgical scrub (liquid)
1 needle holder
2 curved hemostats
2 straight hemostats
1 operating scissors
1 bandage scissors
1 folding general purpose scissors
1 splinter forceps
1 general purpose forceps
1 Littaner suture scissors
3 to 15 sutures (5-0 nylon, 3-0 nylon, 3-0 gut)
1 to 3 # 10 scalpels
1 to 3 # 11 scalpels

first-aid ointment (Triple Antibiotic ointmemt)
Bandaids (finger-tip, knuckle, butterfly, strips, pads, knee/elbow, eye)
plastic wrap (for sucking chest wounds)
aluminum foil (for sucking chest wounds)
adhesive tape
sterile gauze pads (2", 3", 4", 6", trama pads)
gauze bandage rolls
Ace bandages
triangle bandages
head bandages
eye bandages
Trau-Medic Combo bandages
Spenco 2nd Skin dressing (medicated gel skin dressing)
medicated gauze bandages (for abrasions & 1st degree burns)
Vaseline gauze bandages (for 2nd & 3rd degree burns)
large area trauma pads
Spenco Skin Guard padding (improved moleskin)
Benzoin compound tincture (sticky)(to toughen skin)(to help hold bandages)
Bandnet Bandage holders (finger, head, knee, elbow, hand, foot)
Spenco Adhesive knit (foot & hand protectant)
wire splint
finger splints
eye protective cups
eye patch
sling

dosage measuring dispensers
paper cups
plastic spoons
eye droppers

enema/douche bag
cold packs
heat packs
surgical tubing
alcohol swabs
heat balm
rubbing alcohol
hydrogen peroxide (Check with doctor. This has fallen out of favor.)
petroleum jelly
skin lotion
vinegar
baking soda
table salt
Epsom salt
lip balm
toothache ointment
sweet oil
ear wash
Aloe-vera juice burn ointment
Mild saline burn irrigation solution


(The following medications in single dose units/small quantity packaging)

salt tablets
sports type vitamin/mineral/electrolyte drink
Burn liquid-loss replacement drink (Sodium chloride/bicarbanate powder)
aspirin base pain killer (favorite brand)
non-aspirin pain killer (favorite brand)
prescription pain reliever (preferably to ease pain but not dull senses) 
throat lozenges/cough drops (favorite brand)
cough medication (liquid)(favorite brand)
cold remedy (liquid/tablet)(favorite brand)
decongestant (topical inhalant)(Vick's Vapor Rub)
PMS control medication (favorite brand)

Antacid (Dimacid)
Laxative (Dulcolax, Theralax, Bon-O-Lax)
Pain/muscle relaxant/tranquilizer (Percogesic tablets)
Antihistamine (Chlorpheniramine Maleate, 4mg tablets)
Decongestant/vasoconstrictor (Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride, 30mg tablets)
Decongestant (Afrin nasal spray)
Anti-nausea/motion (Meclizine hydrochloride, 25mg tablets)
Anti-indigestion/nausea/diarrhea (Pepto-Bismol tablets)
Eye ointment (Yellow oxide of mercury 1% ophthalmic)
Eye anti-irritant (Tetrahydrozline drops)
Ear drops (Schein Otic drops)
Anti-fungal (Tinactin cream)
Anti-inflammation/anti-itch (Hydrocortisone 1/2% Cream)
Anti-burn/anti-itch/topical anesthetic (Dibucaine 1% Ointment)
Antibiotic ointment (Triple Antibiotic Ointment)
Skin healant ointment (Vitamin A & D ointment)
Sun screen (Zinc oxide ointment)
Vomit inducer (Syrup of Ipecac) (Check with doctor. This has fallen out of favor.)

(Plus any additional specific disease/ailment requirements needed on a
regular or semi regular basis by any member of the family)


Part # 16: Specialty health items

mechanical hospital bed
bed traction frame w/cables & weights
light back traction hanging frame & harness
tub, shower & water closet support bars
wheelchair
massage table
neck brace
back brace
leg/knee brace
porta-pottie w/concealing, roll-around cabinet
rolling vanity stand (sink, pump faucet, fresh & waste water containers,
soap, washcloths & towels)
patient restraints (straight jacket, muzzles, anti-scratch gloves, etc.)
other specialty health items

I did not indicate quantities for the most part. Decide how much space you wish to use and fill the kits based on that. Remember, though, that having one of everything is not necessarily the best way to go. Better to have several of an item you know you will use often than one of something that you may or may not use. Tough decision. You aren’t a hospital. You can’t have everything. (They can't either, actually.)

These kits were designed some time ago and some of the original brand names deleted in this version. Others were left in as a reference that can be asked about at a friendly pharmacy. The kits should be discussed with your doctor and needed adjustments made.

REMEMBER: THESE KITS ARE MY PERSONAL OPINION. CONSULT WITH A DOCTOR BEFORE SETTING UP YOUR OWN KIT.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Epic post.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Wow. Epic post.


You can say that again! Very thorough.....he has enough to start his own medical supply store. My supplies are only a small fraction of what Jerry has listed....I will not add everything he has listed but he did identify some things that I need to include in my med supplies.


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dean:

Make this a sticky!

Outstanding list.


----------

